# Average penis size revealed to be less than six inches



## ntamph

Average penis size revealed to be less than six inches - BBC Newsbeat

:smthumbup:


----------



## ConanHub

I am a pervert. I can't stay away from penis threads! LOL!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_

3.67 inch girth seems pretty small for average though.


----------



## Constable Odo

ntamph said:


> Average penis size revealed to be less than six inches - BBC Newsbeat
> 
> :smthumbup:


what's the mode and median? How can we tell if size is distributed normally on a bell curve, and whether or not I'm one or two standard deviations to the left or right?

Never enough information for us scientists to recreate the study, dammit!


----------



## Deejo

This is big news!

Let's spread the word and expose it everywhere!


----------



## LuvIsTuff

3.67" girth? I know what I'm doing when I get home. :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn

this sound like a feel good article. everybody get a trophy type of thing.

this would put me a fair bit over average in both length and girth. 

I am more realistic than that.


----------



## samyeagar

Not feeling so much like telling my wife about this article lest she laugh and say that's not been her experience


----------



## BeachGuy

Nothing new. It's been 5 1/2 forever.


----------



## Yeswecan

I'm hung like a cashew.


----------



## Wolf1974

No way... That means at 8.5 I would have to accept that I have an above average. Not prepared to do so


----------



## Constable Odo

Wolf1974 said:


> No way... That means at 8.5 I would have to accept that I have an above average. Not prepared to do so


you have the ruler backwards


----------



## Married but Happy

Yeswecan said:


> I'm hung like a cashew.


You mean like this? File:Cashew apples.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## CincyBluesFan

I won't go into details but I feel so awesome about myself after the results of this were released. So awesome!


----------



## Yeswecan

Married but Happy said:


> You mean like this? File:Cashew apples.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I'm sorry. I'm hung like a light switch is what I meant to say.


----------



## Fozzy

You guys can thank me for bringing down the curve now.

Just doing my part.


----------



## LuvIsTuff

chillymorn said:


> this sound like a feel good article. everybody get a trophy type of thing.
> 
> this would put me a fair bit over average in both length and girth.
> 
> I am more realistic than that.


Don't rain on my parade. Girth is almost double the norm? Not that I measured or anything.... :rofl:


----------



## michzz

I believe that the length measurement starts at the spine


----------



## Middle of Everything

3.67" girth. Some guys rolling around with pencils in their pants to bring that number down?


----------



## Anon Pink

Yeah another penis thread!

3.67" girth... That's like my husbands thumb. 

So I was complaining about my daughters coach. I don't like the man. And as I finished up I laughed and to,d my husband "he's just the kind of man that you KNOW has a tiny little penis!" 

Husband wasn't too happy I ever gave any thought to what another man might or might not be packing.

So I asked if he ever checked out a woman's breasts and wondered if they were really that big or was it just a padded bra. He said "of course he had."

So I said "I'll keep wondering about what men might be packing then!"


----------



## homerjay

i guess it's a bell curve like all other things. 

society needs to get over this **** size thing though....it's a remnant of more sexually ignorant times, and even before the Web I never thought big **** means more of a man, or is more pleasurable.


----------



## ocotillo

Middle of Everything said:


> 3.67" girth. Some guys rolling around with pencils in their pants to bring that number down?


I wonder why they can't just say diameter or circumference? The former would be an achievement. The latter not so much...


----------



## Idyit

"The study, published in the *BJU* International Journal of Urology looked at data taken by professionals over a number of years from countries including Iran, the US and India."

:lol:

A good university to study such things??


----------



## hookares

Guys, you get what you get. The same goes for any potential spouse.
You best learn to live with it.


----------



## sinnister

There's no way in hell I'm almost double the average girth.

That has to be a mistake.


----------



## FormerSelf

Apparently, there IS too much of a good thing:

Nigerian woman files for divorce because her husband's penis is 'too big'  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## GTdad

FormerSelf said:


> Apparently, there IS too much of a good thing:
> 
> Nigerian woman files for divorce because her husband's penis is 'too big'* | Daily Mail Online


You just can't buy publicity like that.


----------



## happy as a clam

Ok, I just took out a tape measure and measured 3.67" around. There is no way that number can be the average girth. I have never seen that particular size (or anything even close to that) IRL... Either that, or every man I've ever been with could have been a porn star.



Just sayin'...


----------



## anonmd

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, I just took out a tape measure and measured 3.67" around. There is no way that number can be the average girth. I have never seen that particular size (or anything even close to that) IRL... Either that, or every man I've ever been with could have been a porn star.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...


As in the've all been bigger? It does seem on the small size, not much over an inch in diameter


----------



## PBear

happy as a clam said:


> Ok, I just took out a tape measure and measured 3.67" around. There is no way that number can be the average girth. I have never seen that particular size (or anything even close to that) IRL... Either that, or every man I've ever been with could have been a porn star.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'...


They say the camera adds 10 pounds... That's got to be worth an inch or two? 

C


----------



## happy as a clam

anonmd said:


> As in *the've all been bigger?* It does seem on the small size, not much over an inch in diameter


Yes! As in bigger... 

And I don't think any of them were particularly "unusually large" (of course, they DO come in a nice variety of shapes and sizes!) which makes me question the 3.67" circumference/1" diameter. Btw, thanks for that additional measurement. It helps to get a "visual" :rofl:


----------



## anonmd

happy as a clam said:


> Yes! As in bigger...
> 
> And I don't think any of them were particularly "unusually large" (of course, they DO come in a nice variety of shapes and sizes!) which makes me question the 3.67" circumference/1" diameter. Btw, thanks for that additional measurement. It helps to get a "visual" :rofl:


Thanks, the be fair it converts to a smudge over 1.2" (3.67/3.14 or pi on a scientific calculator) but still

All I know is every once in a while it'll pop out when we get out of sync, I'll say jokingly "the damn thing is too short"! Of course she responds "GOD no!":rofl:

Now, I would be happy to provide honest appreciative commentary on the different types of vagina's I've come across. But I've never been asked that question.


----------



## happy as a clam

anonmd said:


> Now, I would be happy to provide honest appreciative commentary on the different types of vagina's I've come across. But I've never been asked that question.


No doubt!

I'll bet some of those feel like tight little "mole tunnels" while others are simply CAVERNOUS!!

Why do magazines focus so much on men's p*nis size, and not-so-much on female va-jay-jay size???!!!

I would say this: If you're a woman with a LARGER-than-usual v*gina, it's hardly fair to pin the blame on a man by squealing he has a smaller-than-usual c*ck!!! It's completely unfair to blame it on HIM (especially if HE is the statistical average of 3.67" girth) and not look towards yourself as part of the problem.


----------



## GusPolinski

happy as a clam said:


> No doubt!
> 
> I'll bet some of those feel like tight little "mole tunnels" while others are simply CAVERNOUS!!
> 
> Why do magazines focus so much on men's p*nis size, and not-so-much on female va-jay-jay size???!!!
> 
> I would say this: If you're a woman with a LARGER-than-usual v*gina, it's hardly fair to pin the blame on a man by squealing he has a smaller-than-usual c*ck!!! It's completely unfair to blame it on HIM (especially if HE is the statistical average of 3.67" girth) and not look towards yourself as part of the problem.


Well, there's that old joke...

Gal: "Why'd you say it twice?"

Guy: "I didn't."

:lol: :rofl:


----------



## anonmd

My sample size may not be large enough. They have all, when suitably aroused Been capable of full accommodation for depth and none have seemed cavernous. 

Large variations in external appearance, innie vs. Outie would be a major classification, and lubrication qualities.





happy as a clam said:


> No doubt!
> 
> I'll bet some of those feel like tight little "mole tunnels" while others are simply CAVERNOUS!!
> 
> Why do magazines focus so much on men's p*nis size, and not-so-much on female va-jay-jay size???!!!
> 
> I would say this: If you're a woman with a LARGER-than-usual v*gina, it's hardly fair to pin the blame on a man by squealing he has a smaller-than-usual c*ck!!! It's completely unfair to blame it on HIM (especially if HE is the statistical average of 3.67" girth) and not look towards yourself as part of the problem.


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Whose job is it to go around measuring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy as a clam

PhillyGuy13 said:


> *Whose job is it to go around measuring?*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Why of course, don't you KNOW?

The *"PENIS POLICE"!!!!*

C'mon Philly... everyone know this! They knock on your door... ummm... errr... mid-activity, tape measure in hand!

:lol:


----------



## Dogbert

Lila said:


> Ninety-one folks! *The oldest guy they measured was 91*!!! NINETY-ONE!!! Proof that the little blue pill is magic.


With the 91 dude. Was it done post mortem?


----------



## PhillyGuy13

happy as a clam said:


> Why of course, don't you KNOW?
> 
> The *"PENIS POLICE"!!!!*
> 
> C'mon Philly... everyone know this! They knock on your door... ummm... errr... mid-activity, tape measure in hand!
> 
> :lol:


Hands up... Don't shoot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert

Penis police?


----------



## couple

Why would anyone draw any conclusions about their own size based on a global average penis size? That's about as meaningful as drawing a conclusion about your own wealth by looking at global average salaries, etc.

Just as penis size varies greatly from man to man, the actual and perceived penis sizes of men that women have seen and experienced also varies greatly from woman to woman. I would argue that a woman's perception of your size relative to other men has absolutely nothing to do with the global average sizes in this report.


----------



## happy as a clam

couple said:


> Why would anyone draw any conclusions about their own size based on a *global average* penis size? That's about as meaningful as drawing a conclusion about your own wealth by looking at global average salaries, etc.


With all due respect, there IS such a thing as a bell curve, which we all fall somewhere along.

Sure, you can discount half the statistics by eliminating the "global" scope and only focusing on your own demographic -- white male, college educated OR rain forest native OR Australian aborigine, etc.

But statistics are statistics, whichever way you choose to evaluate them. Could make your penis much larger (or much smaller) depending on the demographic you choose.


----------



## ConanHub

It's not the size that matters, it's what's inside that counts! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FOB

I think there was some bad reporting by the BBC here. I had seen this story come across Facebook a few days back, referring to the same study. Researchers Study More Than 15,000 Penises To Determine Average Lengths Around The World | IFLScience

According to that story:
"The average flaccid penis was found to be 9.16 cm (3.61 inches) long, whereas the average erect penis is 13.12 cm (5.16 inches) in length. In terms of girth, the average circumference of a *flaccid *penis turned out to be 9.31 cm (3.66 inches), and 11.66 cm (4.59 inches) for an erect one. Furthermore, those at extreme ends of the spectrum were found to be much less common. For example, only 5 men out of every 100 have an erect penis longer than 16 cm (6.3 inches)."

Sounds a little more realistic. Not that any of it matters!


----------



## bandit.45

Yeswecan said:


> I'm hung like a cashew.


:rofl:


----------



## bandit.45

ConanHub said:


> It's not the size that matters, it's what's inside that counts! ������
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Isn't the penis full of a spongy fibrous tissue that expands when engorged with blood? :scratchhead:


----------



## Fozzy

happy as a clam said:


> Why of course, don't you KNOW?
> 
> The *"PENIS POLICE"!!!!*
> 
> C'mon Philly... everyone know this! They knock on your door... ummm... errr... mid-activity, tape measure in hand!
> 
> :lol:


The C0ck Cops? The Pecker Patrol? The D1ck Detectives? The Shaft Sherriff?


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> The C0ck Cops? The Pecker Patrol? The D1ck Detectives? The Shaft Sherriff?


Wack-a wack-a!


----------



## chillymorn

FOB said:


> I think there was some bad reporting by the BBC here. I had seen this story come across Facebook a few days back, referring to the same study. Researchers Study More Than 15,000 Penises To Determine Average Lengths Around The World | IFLScience
> 
> According to that story:
> "The average flaccid penis was found to be 9.16 cm (3.61 inches) long, whereas the average erect penis is 13.12 cm (5.16 inches) in length. In terms of girth, the average circumference of a *flaccid *penis turned out to be 9.31 cm (3.66 inches), and 11.66 cm (4.59 inches) for an erect one. Furthermore, those at extreme ends of the spectrum were found to be much less common. For example, only 5 men out of every 100 have an erect penis longer than 16 cm (6.3 inches)."
> 
> Sounds a little more realistic. Not that any of it matters!


only 5 out of 100

I don't think so

I sticking with the avg guy is 6.5x4.5


----------



## justaguy123

Guys... am I reading this right? The average circumference of a penis is 3.66 inches flaccid, and 4.59 inches erect??

That's 1.5 to 2 times wider than a soda can!!

I think that's gotta be wrong....


----------



## anonmd

justaguy123 said:


> Guys... am I reading this right? The average circumference of a penis is 3.66 inches flaccid, and 4.59 inches erect??
> 
> That's 1.5 to 2 times wider than a soda can!!
> 
> I think that's gotta be wrong....



Perhaps you should investigate the definition of circumference again:sleeping:


----------



## GusPolinski

justaguy123 said:


> Guys... am I reading this right? The average circumference of a penis is 3.66 inches flaccid, and 4.59 inches erect??
> 
> That's 1.5 to 2 times wider than a soda can!!
> 
> I think that's gotta be wrong....


Circumference =/= Diameter


----------



## justaguy123

GusPolinski said:


> Circumference =/= Diameter


ok got it... divide by pi (3.14) to get diameter right?


----------



## happy as a clam

justaguy123 said:


> That's 1.5 to 2 times wider than a soda can!!


Ok, if I see a guy coming at me with a schnog that's one-and-half to two times wider than a soda can, I'm running for the hills!!

:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## altawa

justaguy123 said:


> ok got it... divide by pi (3.14) to get diameter right?


Dont forget to carry the two (extra inches).


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

i probably should not; but what the hell.

Jonah Falcon, Man With World's Largest Penis, Frisked By TSA At California Airport


----------



## RandomDude

If this is the case, then TAM men are much larger than life!

Including myself, truly!


----------



## weightlifter

So 15" is above average?

#runs


----------



## chillymorn

even a fruit fly is hung by these standards!


----------



## GettingIt_2

Dogbert said:


> With the 91 dude. Was it done post mortem?


The study actually specifies, "No cadavers were used." I found that odd. I guess they couldn't say, "No stiffs were used."


----------



## Dogbert

GettingIt said:


> The study actually specifies, "No cadavers were used." I found that odd. I guess they couldn't say, "No stiffs were used."


It's makes sense. Dead guys seldom have sex.


----------



## chaos

Dogbert said:


> It's makes sense. Dead guys seldom have sex.


And only if the woman is into necrophilia.


----------



## thenub

I love it!!!! I just got moved up to average. 
Life is great!!!


----------



## jacko jack

Good morning America
Looks like the BRITISH Broadcasting Corporation is fulfilling one of its Charter obligations and educating the people. Unfortunately Auntie has forgotten that we have gone metric, six inches 152.4 mm, sound better does it not.. Take a look at the book by Richard Jacob How to Live with a Huge Penis, a very good read.


----------



## altawa

Well, guess I should check in here: 2 inches long and built like a tuna can. Don't go deep, but beat the sh!t out of the sides.


----------



## RClawson

Less than 6" is average? This completely falls into step with me being a C student my entire life.


----------



## GusPolinski

*cough*

Docs Perform First Successful Penis Transplant


----------



## john117

I hope nobody used a retractable metal tape for measuring circumference...

Now, true or false. Is the image below a college mascot or not?

View attachment 33010


Without google, what (renowned) college?


----------



## bandit.45

I can't begin to tell you all how immensely uninteresting this thread has become.

I feel like we're all standing in a circle looking down at a pile of dogsh!t, commenting on its color....


----------



## FatherofTwo

My wife is pleased with what I've got and that's all that matters


----------



## MountainRunner

bandit.45 said:


> I feel like we're all standing in a circle looking down at a pile of dogsh!t, commenting on its color....


Could be worse...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eY7ZX6ngOSs


----------



## weightlifter

bandit.45 said:


> I can't begin to tell you all how immensely uninteresting this thread has become.
> 
> I feel like we're all standing in a circle looking down at a pile of dogsh!t, commenting on its color....


pssst. dude. youre still here too.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

john117 said:


> I hope nobody used a retractable metal tape for measuring circumference...
> 
> Now, true or false. Is the image below a college mascot or not?
> 
> View attachment 33010
> 
> 
> Without google, what (renowned) college?


Rhode Island School of Design. The mascot's name is Scrotie!


----------



## Jeffyboy

This is great news!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh look, another penis thread full of men over the age of 16 going on and on about the size of their peens got resurrected! How utterly unusual.


----------



## CuddleBug

I read a while ago about the supposed ideal penis size for the ladies.


http://www.penissizedebate.com/images/doc/penis_size_preference_chart1.gif


----------



## jaquen

CuddleBug said:


> I read a while ago about the supposed ideal penis size for the ladies.
> 
> 
> http://www.penissizedebate.com/images/doc/penis_size_preference_chart1.gif


I wonder if this tired old, long ago debunked, chart will ever die.

We men can be so damn gullible and stupid when it comes to this topic.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yes they can and it is amazing to what extent the silliness goes to.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

The goldilocks rule applies to me. I've been hurt when he's too big and feel awkward when it's too small. Never actually had sexual with one too small, but did perform oral once and it was uncomfortable. I was young and frisky and not expecting him to be so small down there. I didn't end things because of that, but i can't forget how awkward it was.

Having said the above, I do have a preference for the look of a mans pen. No funny color, no bend, no getting smaller as it goes from shaft to tip. Basically I want average size, not too much hair, and a nice flesh color.

We all have preferences, I think.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

